# pelas 14H00



## airosa

Bom dia.

Pelas 14H00 é por volta das 14 ou exatamente às 14?

Obrigada.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

14:00 ou 14H00 é "em ponto". Se for indicar "por volta de" deve-se usar "14" simplesmente.


----------



## MOC

Significa por volta de. Não são exactas.


----------



## airosa

Obrigada, mas já dei ouvidos a WhoSoyEu e corrigi a tradução no último momento. :-(


----------



## MOC

Tudo bem, mas se disser "pelas 14 horas" não está mal. Está a dizer que é "por volta das 14 horas".


----------



## Outsider

WhoSoyEu said:


> 14:00 ou 14H00 é "em ponto". Se for indicar "por volta de" deve-se usar "14" simplesmente.


Creio que a pergunta da Airosa era acerca do modo de falar, e não de convenções da escrita.


----------



## airosa

MOC said:


> Tudo bem, mas se disser "pelas 14 horas" não está mal. Está a dizer que é "por volta das 14 horas".


Traduzia para o russo e precisava saber o que significa realmente: _por volta_ ou _em ponto_. Parece que antes não ouvi essa forma de dizer ou simplesmente não me fixei.

Peço que me corrijam sempre quando for necessário.


----------



## Outsider

Por, por volta de, cerca de = aproximadamente.
Em ponto = exactamente.


----------



## airosa

Muito obrigada a todos.


----------



## ceballos

Também se usa ao redor das duas.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

airosa said:


> Traduzia para o russo e precisava saber o que significa realmente: _por volta_ ou _em ponto_. Parece que antes não ouvi essa forma de dizer ou simplesmente não me fixei.
> 
> Peço que me corrijam sempre quando for necessário.


A notação 14:00 indica "*14 horas e zero minutos*" e não pode ser interpretada como "por volta das 14 horas", portanto a interpretação correta é "*14 horas em ponto*".

Ou, "14 o'clock e zero cloquinhos" (brincadeira)


----------



## Mangato

Por si te sirve de referencia, _por volta das 14 horas_, es lo que decimos  en español 
alrededor de la 14 horas,  es decir minutos antes o después.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

WhoSoyEu said:


> A notação 14:00 indica "*14 horas e zero minutos*" e não pode ser interpretada como "por volta das 14 horas", portanto a interpretação correta é "*14 horas em ponto*".
> 
> Ou, "14 o'clock e zero cloquinhos" (brincadeira)



Realmente, concordo com o comentário. No entanto, permito lembrar que existe ANTES a palavra PELAS.  Assim sendo, eu entendo que "pelas 14 horas" significa por volta das 14 horas, pois se quisesse enfatiar que seria 14 horas em ponto, quem fez a frase teria dito "às 14 horas" ou "às 14 horas em ponto" ou ainda "exatamente às 14 horas".

Abs.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Foi o que eu disse, se quiser usar "pelas" continue com "14 horas". Mas se colocar "pelas 14:00" a imprecisão passa para a casa dos segundos, o que, convenhamos, na imensa maioria das vezes não tem o menor sentido.


----------



## Outsider

Discordo. 14 horas e 14:00 horas são o mesmo na linguagem comum. Tanto faz escrever um como o outro.


----------

